# Advice on Maizies skin (pics included)



## XMaizieX (Sep 23, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone nos what this is on Maizies head. Shes had a few skin problems with allergies and in Aug she had a bald patch on her leg which the vet thought was mites so she had avocate for 3 months. The leg now hs a few hairs growing back. And you can see from my other pics that her fur is very thin.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Has the vet ever done any skin scrapes, hair samples and cultures? These could/should confirm or rule out things like sarcoptic Mange and Demodectic mange mites, they usually look at the samples under a microscope to see if any mites present, although admitted it isnt always a 100% accurate test its a chance. Samples of the skin scrape and hair are also sent to the lab for cultures this should show up an bacterial or fungal skin infection. Some type of fungal infection not all will glow under a woods lamp a simple test that takes a couple of seconds in the surgery if they have one. There is also a Blood test for sarcoptic Mange too which is very very accurate.

Dermacton Products have had very good results on a lot of dogs, sometimes when the only things that worked before are steroids, If you want to check that our see Link
Dermacton - Skin Relief for Dogs with Itchy Skin

Other supplements that have helped with overall skin condition are Bionic Biotic and Salmon Oil again see link for details
Dog Health Supplements | Natural Remedies for dogs

Also Yumega and Yumega Plus has had good results as a supplement for skin health and problems
Yumega Dog: Reduces Dog Moulting and Improves Dry Skin - Lintbells - Lintbells


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd advise you to ask the vet to do skin scrapings and to check for demodex mites. Demodex mites is a form of non-contiguous mange. My dog has demodex mites and your dogs skin look similar. It is easily treatable. If it is not, the scraps should give an indication of what is on the skin.

HTH


----------



## XMaizieX (Sep 23, 2011)

My vet thought it was demodex mites when she first got the bald patch on her leg. Shes had 3 months of Avocate to treat this. The leg is better than it was. The sore bit on her head I noticed yesterday.


----------



## XMaizieX (Sep 23, 2011)

Also notice how her skin on her belly and insides of her legs look grubby even though shes clean. She had bath today


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jugsmalone said:


> I'd advise you to ask the vet to do skin scrapings and to check for demodex mites. Demodex mites is a form of non-contiguous mange. My dog has demodex mites and your dogs skin look similar. It is easily treatable. If it is not, the scraps should give an indication of what is on the skin.
> 
> HTH


I wondered if it Might be Demodectic mites/Mange too I must admit, I know that can come in the form or patches as an acute form or a more chronic version with lots of patches (think when more than 5 or 6 patches plus) and larger areas. Demodectic live in the hair folllicles, Sarcoptic live and burrow actually into the skin. With a sking crape you do have a chance they can be identified.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

The treatment may need changing or a longer period of treatment. Also it probably would be beneficial to do the scrapings to make sure there's nothing else going on and to confirm the diagnosis. When I had Coles scrapes done he had a skin infection (which we knew) but he was being treated with the wrong antibiotics for six weeks. His skin was a total mess with massive hair loss. Im actually going to post pics of Coles' skin before and after three months of treatment at the weekend. He still has bald patches but no where near as bad. Take her back to the vets.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought I'd show you some pics of my dog taken about 2 or 3 months ago. Notice the dirty looking skin? I know your dog's skin isnt as bad but that's how my dog started with demodex mites. The reason he was so bad with it was because he was one steroids as he has an allergy to dust mites. Steroids feed the mites so they multiplied very quickly and also he was treated with the wrong treatment for six weeks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Your Poor dog, you must have been demented with worry about him too.

I can see why steroids would effect it, they dampen down the Immune system. A lot of dogs have demodex mites present its not uncommon but they dont cause any problems, its usually when a dog is below parr health wise, or stressed that the mites can multiply and literally take cover. If his immune system was surpressed by the steroids and couldnt control the mites they would have run riot. Your poor dog I hope he is much better now.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Jugsmalone said:


> I thought I'd show you some pics of my dog taken about 2 or 3 months ago. Notice the dirty looking skin? I know your dog's skin isnt as bad but that's how my dog started with demodex mites. The reason he was so bad with it was because he was one steroids as he has an allergy to dust mites. Steroids feed the mites so they multiplied very quickly and also he was treated with the wrong treatment for six weeks.


Wow scary photos - Your poor lil dog. Looks very very sore  Hope its alot better now.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

TBH I was that worried about Coles and that he was suffering, the thought did run through my mind that it might be better to PTS. He started having seizures as well. But now he is like a different dog and even plays again and he's had no more seizures


----------



## XMaizieX (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh my gosh that looks horrible  Did it take long to improve.



Jugsmalone said:


> I thought I'd show you some pics of my dog taken about 2 or 3 months ago. Notice the dirty looking skin? I know your dog's skin isnt as bad but that's how my dog started with demodex mites. The reason he was so bad with it was because he was one steroids as he has an allergy to dust mites. Steroids feed the mites so they multiplied very quickly and also he was treated with the wrong treatment for six weeks.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Hey shell, stans baldness is different too maizies, stan has the baldness on his head which has been there now for over a year n not gotten any worse he had mange as a pup but what he has now isnt mange. Its his sides that have the fur loss, but with his change of food and all the other stuff were doing he seems too have a much better coat quality.

Poor coles i hope hes alot better now.

Dunno if you can see but this is stans sides where the lack of fur is.

















This is the bad patch in his head hair seems too be groing back but is very short


----------



## XMaizieX (Sep 23, 2011)

Just a quick update. Maizies skin looks much better than a couple of days ago. Her redness on her head has gone down. :biggrin:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

XMaizieX said:


> Just a quick update. Maizies skin looks much better than a couple of days ago. Her redness on her head has gone down. :biggrin:


Good news, hope it continues to do so and she is clear completely soon.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Glad things are improving for Maizie :thumbup1:
Have you thought of giving her raw food to help boost her immune system? You don't have to change completely, every other day would be beneficial. Just a thought!


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh this does sound like Demodex mites, our puppy has been for a skin scrape last week and we've been given shampoo we have to bath her every 5 days for a month and she's on advocate too and the fur is growing back and she's looking better already


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

XMaizieX said:


> Oh my gosh that looks horrible  Did it take long to improve.


It's taking ages to improve. He's a lot better now but still bald in places. He will need treatment for this for the rest of his life, due to his age. Demodex mange is rare in old dogs. Coles is 12.


----------



## XMaizieX (Sep 23, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Glad things are improving for Maizie :thumbup1:
> Have you thought of giving her raw food to help boost her immune system? You don't have to change completely, every other day would be beneficial. Just a thought!


She has the odd raw bone from butchers but dont have the space in my flat for another freezer for a raw diet. I have changed her onto a hypoalegenic food.

Also got her 6 months of Advocate as thinking about it her skin really improved when she had 3 months of advocate in Aug and has only got worse since I stoped.


----------

